# Carpet Wire



## edgarsouthcali (Dec 14, 2009)

Im having problems trying to find a section on under carpet wire and what types of wires you can use.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

edgarsouthcali said:


> Im having problems trying to find a section on under carpet wire and what types of wires you can use.


Article 324 Type FCC is for under carpet squares


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

Flat Conductor Cable, have fun with that :

(These are from a Graybar. The FCC was burning holes in the carpet all over the office.)


----------



## edgarsouthcali (Dec 14, 2009)

thanks Type FCC is what I was looking for.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

That stuff is dangerous lol


----------

